# Camille Ford is fucking hot



## stylus187 (Feb 22, 2011)

Camille Ford, from Food Wars, is my dream girl. Anyone else think shes hot??


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 22, 2011)

Pics or gtfo.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 22, 2011)

We're waiting.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 22, 2011)

def an awesome looking girl.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 22, 2011)

She it hot!


----------



## Walnutz (Feb 22, 2011)

she's hot


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 22, 2011)

She's ok but that sandwich looks like shit.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 22, 2011)

Hmm, yeah load canvas for sure, needs bigger tits though.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 22, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> hmm, yeah load canvas for sure, needs bigger tits though.



bingo.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 22, 2011)

kinda ridiculous how the internet makes average guys so picky. 

i'm sure she'd be so turned on by _your_ pics. post em up guys.


----------



## LAM (Feb 22, 2011)

I love dark hair....


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 22, 2011)

not hot...but not bad either.  just a, meh.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Feb 22, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> kinda ridiculous how the internet makes average guys so picky.
> 
> i'm sure she'd be so turned on by _your_ pics. post em up guys.


When I say she's OK I mean she's an OK model not like she's average looking it's like out of all the really hot models and actresses she's average to me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 22, 2011)

hot


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 22, 2011)

LAM said:


> I love dark hair....



This.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 23, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> kinda ridiculous how the internet makes average guys so picky.
> 
> i'm sure she'd be so turned on by _your_ pics. post em up guys.


 
You'll never understand men.

We'd fuck her for sure, no doubt about that, we just like to say how much HOTTER she'd be if she had bigger tits etc...


----------



## Suspicious_Sean (Feb 23, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> she's ok but that sandwich looks like shit.


 
hahahaha


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 23, 2011)

She's cute but I'm not sure about being "hot".  I will give her brownie points for knowing how to cook.

Kinda like Amy Lee from Evanescence....she's "hot" imo only because she's a rock singer.  If she was just another freaky looking bitch at the end of the bar she would get a courtesy smile and that's it.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 23, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> You'll never understand men.
> 
> We'd fuck her for sure, no doubt about that, we just like to say how much HOTTER she'd be if she had bigger tits etc...



you'd all be hotter with a bigger dicks


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 23, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> you'd all be hotter with a bigger dicks


 
Having a big dick ain't all its cracked up to be. Sucks when your girl doesn't want to give up the puss, or needs a break, cause she's "sore" after a round a fucking.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 23, 2011)

i think small real boobs look better than the fake assed shit too many women call their boobs nowadays. it's cuz of men like you they do it and it makes them look freaky not better. good looking fake tits are rare.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 23, 2011)

she's awsome and there's nothing wrong with her tits. i would eat her pussy, ass and that fucking sandwich.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 23, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i think small real boobs look better than the fake assed shit too many women call their boobs nowadays. it's cuz of men like you they do it and it makes them look freaky not better. good looking fake tits are rare.


 
Fake tits suck. A nice healthy D or DD cup natural rack is the best!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## joboco (Feb 24, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> She's ok but that sandwich looks like shit.


 
Sorry dude id rather have the sandwich.


----------



## joboco (Feb 24, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> you'd all be hotter with a bigger dicks


 
Why ask us what we think your obviously madly in love with her.

What do they call two lesbo's with a dildo STRAPADICKTOME.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 24, 2011)

She has spots on her legs called, I think, freckles.

Move on Poke-a-dontus.  Nothing but the best for me.





sprayherup said:


> Fake tits suck. A nice healthy D or DD cup natural rack is the best!



I agree.  Tits that feel like jelly and that challenge gravity to keep their perkiness only to fail somewhere in the 20s (or sooner), resulting to a look of a tube sock with a smashed orange at the end is what I want.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 24, 2011)

joboco said:


> Why ask us what we think your obviously madly in love with her.
> 
> What do they call two lesbo's with a dildo STRAPADICKTOME.



no i just think it's beyond retarded that guys que up these babes they could never attain in a million years to jerk off to and it makes even the ugliest social rejects picky about girls that are seriously above what said guys could get in real life. i think any male picking apart some girl online should post himself nude front and back and THEN tell us why she isn't up to his standards. i could use a good laugh. 

better yet, post that and the last girl you actually had real life sex with nude front and back. 
buncha deluded little boys.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 24, 2011)

AKIRA said:


> She has spots on her legs called, I think, freckles.
> 
> Move on Poke-a-dontus.  Nothing but the best for me.
> 
> ...



at least we don't go bald.


----------



## MDR (Feb 24, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> at least we don't go bald.



Ouch!

She is stunningly beautiful.  Far above average, IMHO.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 24, 2011)

i dare say she is way out of league of the guys ripping her apart. if they think not let's see _their_ perfect bodies and hear what they have accomplished with _their_ lives etc.


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 24, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> She's cute but I'm not sure about being "hot". I will give her brownie points for knowing how to cook.
> 
> Kinda like Amy Lee from Evanescence....she's "hot" imo only because she's a rock singer. If she was just another freaky looking bitch at the end of the bar she would get a courtesy smile and that's it.


 Her looks are good not superhot, but she is mad cool! This is what her sex appeal is to me. shes fucking hot  She hangs out can eat like a champion, likes sports, and has beautidul hair and eyes. shes fucking hot!!! Im ready to fight if anyone disagrees. lol!!!!


----------



## joboco (Feb 24, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i dare say she is way out of league of the guys ripping her apart. if they think not let's see _their_ perfect bodies and hear what they have accomplished with _their_ lives etc.


 
Why do people think that good looks and sexy bodies are all that really matters.

Is it not more important for two people to actually like and love each other for what they are, wart's and all. Of coarse boob's go south so do male beer bellies.

What really matters is how you get on together, there is more to life than ogling so called sexy bodies male or female.
I married my wife 20 years ago, she is 20 years younger than me and the best thing since sliced bread. 

She is now on the verge of being wheelchair bound. You just dont know what life will throw your way. But I would not swap her for anyone else.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 24, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i dare say she is way out of league of the guys ripping her apart. if they think not let's see _their_ perfect bodies and hear what they have accomplished with _their_ lives etc.


 
Can't men just have fun talking about tits and women?


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 24, 2011)

joboco said:


> Why do people think that good looks and sexy bodies are all that really matters.
> 
> Is it not more important for two people to actually like and love each other for what they are, wart's and all. Of coarse boob's go south so do male beer bellies.
> 
> ...


Very well said!!! I wish you and your wife all the happiness in the world!! " It takes a real man to stick by his lady through good and bad!"


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 24, 2011)

mmmm


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 24, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> mmmm


 Daddy Likes!!!!


----------



## hudsontec (Feb 24, 2011)

Camille is kinda hot, but she looks like she's a smoker with the wrinkles around her mouth. "turnoff"


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 24, 2011)

hudsontec said:


> Camille is kinda hot, but she looks like she's a smoker with the wrinkles around her mouth. "turnoff"


 Come'on dont ruin it for me!!!! great I just went Limp! Thanks!!!


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 24, 2011)

hudsontec said:


> Camille is kinda hot, but she looks like she's a smoker with the wrinkles around her mouth. "turnoff"


 I thought those were stretch marks!!!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 24, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> I thought those were stretch marks!!!!!


 
From sucking cocks!


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 24, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> From sucking cocks!


2 at a time. ok   bump!!!!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 24, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> 2 at a time. ok bump!!!!


 
While cooking a meal for after.


----------



## ebn2002 (Feb 24, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i dare say she is way out of league of the guys ripping her apart. if they think not let's see _their_ perfect bodies and hear what they have accomplished with _their_ lives etc.



I think it is all a matter of context.  Let me explain.

On the internet, she is competing with every other girl that ever took a picture and posted on the internet.  I am used to seeing the top 1% of women on the internet because there are so many to choose from, why talk about or post an average girl.

Now, the same girl that is kinda hot to a guy on the internet, is an absolute bombshell at a local bar, because she is being compared to a smaller number of women that have not been pre-screened to "qualify" for posting on a forum or the internet.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 24, 2011)

pre-screened to "qualify" for posting on a forum or the internet.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 24, 2011)

ebn2002 said:


> I think it is all a matter of context.  Let me explain.
> 
> On the internet, she is competing with every other girl that ever took a picture and posted on the internet.  I am used to seeing the top 1% of women on the internet because there are so many to choose from, why talk about or post an average girl.
> 
> Now, the same girl that is kinda hot to a guy on the internet, is an absolute bombshell at a local bar, because she is being compared to a smaller number of women that have not been pre-screened to "qualify" for posting on a forum or the internet.



um, i don't give a crap who some idiot is comparing her to. my statement was i'd like to see the judge calling her not good enough for him. like i said i could use a good laugh. 

sometimes you finally get to see the guys saying shit like that and they have more back hair than a yeti etc. couldn't get a date with a wad of 100s in a whore house. they sit all alone in their sad little lives and pretend to have sex with a wank list of babes and really get screwed up in the head about what is actually attainable for them. it would be hysterical to post some of these comments trashing girls online right beside a full frontal and rear shot of the guys saying it.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hmm.......An interesting point


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 24, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> at least we don't go bald.



Yes you do.  

As for me, I should be losing my hair but my brother whom is 40 and myself who is 31, so far so good.  Thank god.

Now if I can just get this jaw fixed...


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 24, 2011)

your luck may well hold. my step-dad is in his 70's and hasn't lost any hair. i did know 1 elderly woman that lost her hair.... i think odds are i won't barring some weird radiation accident. 

what's wrong with your jaw?


----------

